# FARNHAM



## A.Jantzen (2 Sep 2013)

Hey guys we are heading out to Farnham next week and I was wondering if anyone on here had any tips or tricks for the feild training part of the course


----------



## Jester_TG (3 Sep 2013)

MIO Sport is nice to have to add some electrolytes to the water.

Hot Sauce to add to the IMP's so you actually have a bowel movement ever....lol


----------



## SimonM (15 Sep 2013)

Bring all the kit thats one the list, dont try to save on the weight. Bring bungee cords so you wont have to cut your tent's ropes if you have to bug out quick. If your staff allows it, bring extra food (trail mix, protein/chewy bars, candy, etc) to hold you till the next meal. And above all, DONT MAKE AN ACCIDENTAL DISCHARGE!!!!! 

Mind you the refers more to weeks 11 and 12. Week 9 is just like St Jean, only with better food at the cafeteria.


----------



## mkil (16 Sep 2013)

Baby wipes are your best friend when it comes to wiping off cam paint and freshening up "down there". A lot of guys actually chewed or sucked on the instant coffee in the IMPs which helped them go to the bathroom. Yeah, bring all of the kit you can - you don't carry your ruck or duffle any distance at all, so having lots of gear is a good thing. Put everything is quality ziplock bags and compress the heck out of them. Moisurizer made a big difference when it came to the guys shaving with cold water in the morning. If you have gortex socks - wear them. If you don't have them - buy them at SAIL.


----------

